# FF: 7" Zebra Tilapia



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Does not get along with any of my fish i currently have him partitioned off with my flowerhorn my flowerhorn bit is side before I got partition in but he is healing fine almost perfect!! free for the taken should have big tank! min 55g up! nice fish like a dog, follows me will miss him!! want to make a discus tank! In Agassiz but I do come to Chilliwack a lot! am going to Maple Ridge Thursday Jan 10 I could bring him?

message me!

Bob


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Fish are pending for searay ???? pls line up if interested!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Still available..................................


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

same size fish i just gave to pet lovers in abbotsford killed all my fish but my convicts and my bala shark managed to kill off 10 inch oscar 10 inch true parrot and 2 6 inch jds there really agressive fish and they get huge cool fish though hopfully someone takes um


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bob, may have a lead into someone looking for one.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

still available zebra was in tank with midas stingrays blackbelts arrowannas the fellow I got him from said, he was the "gentle one"


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

happy new years everyone!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

new years bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Still here????????????????


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Chilliwack is not that far away lol getting lots of pm saying to far??


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

As per the classified rule# *8)No bumping your ad more than once a day*, you need to keep the bumps limited to once in a 24 hour period....please & thank you. 
In case you haven't taken the time to read the classified rules,, you might take a moment to familiarize yourself with them: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-2805/

Here is another useful thread for posting classifieds: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-28267/


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I see these FF fish that are too big for my tank, and it makes me think I should get a bigger tank because I'm missing out, haha. That's a nice fish, good luck with finding it a home!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Let me setup my 55 G and then I'll get him  weekend?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

these fish are sweet i just bought 2 of them and ive had them in past


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Fish pending till weekend for aquafunlover


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

PM me your # Mr. BOB. I'm still planning on coming to pick this guy up. Has to be Sunday.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

member who wanted him, has bailed at last min (yes I changed plans to be home) so anyone else want a nice fish for free come get him!! before i put him on craigslist! or take to lfs.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Zebra still available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for FREE


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Going to maple ridge Thursday if anyone wants me to bring free zebra with me!!!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Last chance ...will be in Maple Ridge tomorrow afternoon if anyone wants this Zebra FOR FREE I could bring him with me!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

If someone in Maple Ridge could hold him for me until Saturday, I'd be willing to donate them a 10 gallon tank or 50W heater or aqua clear mini. 

Let me and Mr. Bob know if you can help out.

Thanks,
C


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

zebra is gone to a good home thank you Collin!


----------

